#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Demon Question

## kasumi12

What are demons exactly? Can they be humans, otherkin? What are they specifically? Detail is needed.

----------


## EtuMalku

Please refer to my explanation at an earlier thread . . . http://www.occultforums.net/angels-d...html#post42346

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

From my point of view and personal experience, demons are all to real. From my experience they take no 1 true shape, but instead feed off of the minds of the living, becoming an embodiment of your worst fear. 

Now this isn't to say you see a demon looking like a giant bee because you hate bees. This is to say that it takes the form an all consuming darkness, thus feeding off your inner fear of being alone, for example. 

They may also take the form of actions, taking the form of your loved ones, watching them die, ect. 

It is to my experience that they are of a devious nature, and are not to be tampered with. Thus, I will explain the existence of demons from my perspective:

God creates angels, they take the form of pure power, and embodiment of his power really. Then Satan is made. He sees the image of the angels and makes demons vice versa. As such angels and demons are only embodiments of a greater evil or greater good, and present themselves to every person differently.

----------


## Talsin

Simply put Demons is a generic term which can be applied to any race of beings whose origins are from dimensions beyond those which normally interact directly with this reality.

They do not have to be incorporeal, though many tend to be by the time they make it this far (many don't actually make it onto this plane, but instead end up interacting with it from one of the close planes).

Natural earth spirits (sometimes called little gods) and ghosts are not (and cannot "become") Demons.

Demons are not all automatically evil. They are beings with their own drives and desires, which in and of itself does not make them evil. That said they are dangerous (potentially) and some of them ARE certainly evil in nature.

There are many ways to interact with such beings, though it is best to approach each individual case in a specialized manner. Demons are not a race in and of themselves, as I said at the start the term is merely a label, one which has become overly abused and warped over the last few hundred years (thanks Christian church!!).

----------


## Schehezerade

Demons were originally conceived of (in Western thought, anyway) as an order of beings above humans and below the gods. They had the power of the gods, but the appetites of humans. They were neither good nor bad, but could go either way as they willed (much like humans). The Greeks referred to these beings as _daimones_, separating the good (_eudaimones)_ from the bad (_kakodaimones)._ The great philosopher Socrates himself claimed the companionship of an eudaimon, who acted as a sort of guardian and inner voice. It was only later, starting with Plato, and generally every philosophical thinker afterward, that the word 'demon' began to take on negative connotations. 

In my humble experience, I still find that working with demons can lead you to both good and bad. Viewing demons as inherently bad is both an ethnocentric and Christianity-based belief system, which, if that's what floats your boat, is perfectly fine. But they've always seemed far more complex than simply purely black or purely evil entities. They tend to inhabit a moral gray area, where they can work for both good and ill given the inclination. 

Just my two cents.  :Smile:

----------


## Iza

First of all they're in the Astral Realms just waiting. If you don't know what you're doing then stay away. I work with the Goetia and the Enochian as does Mrs. Peel,. I also have a guardian demon who aids me Respect is the word because you can't control them.

----------


## Schehezerade

Human demon would be quite the contradiction in terms, wouldn't it? /rhetorical

----------


## Avadon

I don't even believe in demons but I can make anyone believe in them with enough applied psychological pressure (NLP, Trauma, Fear, Psych Exp and Stress). I believe we give whatever power we wish to these egregores and then let our imaginations run wild their capabilities and malevlence. Sure there are some operating parameters handed down through folklore and legend of what these entities can or can't do, and the rest belongs to our minds, our superstitions and our fears. It does bring up the rather humorous thought that if all the legends spoke about weebles and wobbles we'd be discussing their capabilities and the use of magic in regards to them. lol

You can take out the word demon and insert anything imagined and create the same paradigm. I'm not trying to burst anyone's bubble, rather once you realize this your free from the fear, or your free to induce more of it. While everyone was playing with grimoires this is what I was doing. I was experimenting with inducing heightened states of fear in conjunction with trauma induction (psychological and physical). Simply put, if you don't find fear, paranoia, anxiety, and terror appealing then don't pour emotional investment into ideas or witchcraft that would deal with invoking egregores (or imagined entities) that summon such feelings. If you do enjoy said feelings then have at it and let the chips fall where they may. Just be careful, the imagination is incredibly powerful once it starts running away from its owner.  :Wink:

----------


## Jackal

Just a label in my eyes, so is angel, put it simply, just another word for big n Scary don't piss me off lol

Doesn't matter where there origin is, Just what there intent is, and each one has different intent and roles, therefore it is just a label in my eyes...Then again, I've never worked with what might be considered a Demon rofl just speculation so this doesn't have any basis, but till I begin work with some, I will use this

----------


## Avadon

> Just a label in my eyes, so is angel, put it simply, just another word for big n Scary don't piss me off lol
> 
> Doesn't matter where there origin is, Just what there intent is, and each one has different intent and roles, therefore it is just a label in my eyes...Then again, I've never worked with what might be considered a Demon rofl just speculation so this doesn't have any basis, but till I begin work with some, I will use this


I tend to agree, these things are whatever you want to make them into. It's easy to get caught up in western mythology and actually believe that such a construct has some sort of rigid description, capability, form, or function. Yet in reality the term is whatever you make it. I always thought of demons as being quite low on the totem pole of supernatural evil, devils being much higher. But where do wraiths and ghouls and specters fit in? lol

----------


## Darius

> I tend to agree, these things are whatever you want to make them into. It's easy to get caught up in western mythology and actually believe that such a construct has some sort of rigid description, capability, form, or function. Yet in reality the term is whatever you make it. I always thought of demons as being quite low on the totem pole of supernatural evil, devils being much higher. But where do wraiths and ghouls and specters fit in? lol


True. Things are not always as rigid as people think. As for Ghosts, Ghouls, and Specters, they are traditionally tied to Necromancy. However, at some points it was believed that they were devils instead. While this was not true, some things are open to interpetation.

----------


## NemnochAdore

Apparently a demon is something that doesn't have interest in me. I've tried invocations and rituals and get nothing but still air. I have had nightmares of similar beings but by the third night they visit me I've either knocked them out silly or made them my bitches. 
I think they are nothing more than a vivid embodiment of our fear. There is no pure evil or pure good. There is just isness. It is what it is.

----------


## georgek

In all my experience, I never have or wanted to see demons.

It is my understanding, that they are basically biblical imaginaries.

The general attitude, is that if you don't go looking for them, they are not going to even bother.

Discarnate entities are more likely to be attracted.

Why should anyone, want to see demons?

This fails me.

----------

